

WorkWankers - Brajeshwar
http://workwankers.com/

======
bediger4000
This is totally self-indulgent. For example, it assumes the existence of a
class of people named "Creatives". Are they certified "Creative" or is that
just informal?

Also, I couldn't read half of them, due to bizarre choice of cappucino
typography on taupe background.

I award it no points, and may god have mercy on its soul.

